# LOTS of white bass



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I received a tip from a good source that there were a ton of white bass in the provo river. I took my boy down with me to check things out this morning. We were down near the lake scouting it all out. I found a pretty good sized school of them and I started casting.

First I used a pointer and landed a few, but noticed they were kind of small. I switched to a #1 silver mepps and proceeded to catch 22 fish on 22 casts. I cast a few times to another little area out of the sweet spot and didn't catch anything, then back to the school and caught 18 in a row.

I got bored of spinners and tired of taking out treble hooks so I switched to a curly tail grub on a jig head. The head was orange. Two different color grubs: white and a combination of green and orange. Caught another 15 that way. Then I stopped counting. I switched to a marabou jig and caught a bunch more. Switched to a big ole white tube jig and caught a few more. Put the curly tail back on and caught a ton more. Threw the pointer back on and caught a few more. Also hooked a huge brown that I was sight casting for. It was probably around 20". It threw the hook after a short fight.

All in all I easily caught over 70 fish. Crazy.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice job r.h. I've never caught a white bass, in fact I'm not even sure what they look like.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow i live in midway and i have fished the provo river my whole live and never caught a white bass. Nore 70 fish in a day. How close to the lake where you?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job. I bet that was fun for the boy to watch. Did he get to reel any of those in?

Sounds like you found the honey hole for whites.


hunterfisher-

I'm pretty sure he meant Utah Lake.

Fixed-

They look like a wiper, but much smaller.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I did mean utah lake. Sorry about the ambiguity.

Jacob reeled in a bunch of them. Probably about a 15 or so. The rest of the time he was throwing rocks and sticks into the river. It was a fun morning.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, rapala, so your post made me want to go catch some easy whites after work. :twisted:

I stopped by the white bass spot and caught a little walleye and a little white bass before losing my pointer! :x

There's no way I can find it in that mucky muck, either. Oh well. I caught a bunch of fish with it, so it did its job before I lost it.

[attachment=1:arglxi68]IMGP2213.jpg[/attachment:arglxi68]

[attachment=0:arglxi68]IMGP2214.jpg[/attachment:arglxi68]

Not 70 fish, but still good. Thanks for giving me the bug. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Is that how white bass's tail fins are supposed to look?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's just curved in that photo. Both the top tip and the bottom tip are equal lengths with a fork in the middle.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Loah, nice work, you caught 2 fish I've never caught before.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

that walleye is tiny!! Sorry about the pointer. Look at it this way: Now you can buy a new one and use one with paint on it. (At least for your first 5 casts)


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That walleye looks like the first one I caught. Actually it may be bigger.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yep. Total dink. :lol: 

No way! I'm sticking with that ghost rainbow 65. Although the ghost minnow is looking pretty good too.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice walleye! I have caught a few of those myself! I took my Dad, Son and his friend out today for white bass. We caught a bunch and had a great time! Thanks for the inspiration!

Chad


----------

